# Snapped Bonnet Release Cable - Ooft.



## sweet potatos (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey guys,

nightmare! My Bonnet release catch isn't working.
I have investigated as far as I can - Handle is ok, cable is moving at the handle end, and there is an audible "cable" noise around the tyre well area, but not at the catch end. The bonnet won't budge at all.

I believe it is a snapped cable at around the mid point of the cable.

Any bright ideas? My dealer is a couple of hours away, so I was hoping to try and get it sorted closer to home!

Hope someone can help! Why don't they do emergency bonnet release cables inside?!!

R.

p.s it's a 2007 Mk 2 3.2 V6 Coupe, RHD.


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

If the cable had snapped the bonnet release in the cabin would not go back to its original position. It hasn't snapped, its just stretching the cable every time you pull the release handle.

I recon its just stuck down slightly. Many years ago my old ford had the same issue. Just needed a firm yank up from the bonnet once I had release from inside of the cabin. A bit of grease once free and it worked fine.


----------



## sweet potatos (Oct 21, 2012)

Cheers mate.

I/we've tried bloody hard to get it open but to no avail.

It doesn't feel the same either - no weight on it and no clunk(though the clunk is probably due to the catch not opening).
So it is a bit wierd. The stretching could be right though.

Me and the mechanic at work, and a garage down the road have tried to get it open ... 
not great.

Any other things to try?! 

ps. We'll try again .. bit more brute force and ignorance required!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If the cable hasn't actually snapped, push down on bonnet while operating lever.. Snapping cable or handle is quite common on Mk2,
Hoggy.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, If the cable hasn't actually snapped, push down on bonnet while operating lever.. Snapping cable or handle is quite common on Mk2,
> Hoggy.


How long do you think his arms are Hoggy?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Handle snapping - yes: cable snapping isn't common.

The cable runs just above the right hand (driver side) wheel arch so I'd suggest removing the wheel and arch liner so that you can access the cable itself.
How you proceed then is up to you but perhaps cutting the cable, just the outer if you can will get you to a portion of the inner cable forward of the problem area and allow you to pull it using pliers, pump pliers, mole grips etc.

From your comments you've removed the trim panel around the release handle and checked that the cable is still attached and being moved by the handle.


----------



## sweet potatos (Oct 21, 2012)

Great tips guys. Thanks.

I'll get to it. The Mrs is gonna be chuffed! I tried the window down handle pull lift the bonnet with my fingertips thing.
Lol.

i used to own a Landrover so she's well versed in messing with motors on her day off :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

igotone said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, If the cable hasn't actually snapped, push down on bonnet while operating lever.. Snapping cable or handle is quite common on Mk2,
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hoggy.


----------



## naughts4187 (Apr 26, 2013)

I've just replaced my handle and socket behind the interior trim. Sorted my problem. If you can take off the interior trim (2 clips vertical and 1 by the join to the long interior sill trim, then you'll see the 2 bolts holding the socket in place. You'll see a wire with a ball joint. Chances are if you get some pliers and give it a tug there your bonnet should open.

If you're still getting the noise at the wheel arch and no movement it could be one of the linking arms that the cable has to go through on its maze through the engine bay. 
Go to audi parts dept and ask them for a print out - there's a few corners on the way to the front of the bonnet. fingers crossed it's not a break in the cable!


----------



## rob0208811 (Oct 5, 2013)

hi naughts my bonnet release lever has snapped on my mk2 any tips on getting that footwell trim off without breaking it?


----------

